# tryall / monty schuhe



## isah (9. Juni 2005)

ist jemand so nett nen bild von der sohle eines tryall / monty schuhs zu machen? am besten von der seite und von unten.

thx, martin


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (9. Juni 2005)

monty:













try all:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (9. Juni 2005)

danke    

welche sind denn besser, kann das jemand beurteilen? sehen ja doch ziemlich verschieden aus.


----------



## Monty98 (9. Juni 2005)

dem is wohl nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen 
also von manchen hier im forum gibts den perfekten service
das lob ich mir


----------



## Scr4t (9. Juni 2005)

also der service ist echt gut hier   

aber mal so nebenbei, denkt ihr nicht das das schon etwas übertrieben ist mit den Monty/try all schuhen   

Also reigentlich reichen doch normale schuhe mit ner flachen sohle logga aus oder?

Entwieder man kann oder nicht und mit den schuhen kommt ihr sicherlich nciht höher oder weiter


----------



## Schlingsi (9. Juni 2005)

von den try all schuhen muss ich abraten. am fuß sitzen sie zwar gut, aber die sohle ist mir zu hart und bietet keinen halt auf meinen VP Pedalen. ich bin ständig abgerutscht...nich schön.  

jetzt habe ich die ribo schuhe und alles ist gut. die sitzen perfekt und ich bin kein einziges mal mehr von den pedalen abgerutscht. der verschluss bietet auch jeden erdenklichen komfort.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (9. Juni 2005)

ich kenn die schuhe nicht aber ich würde sagen die monty sohle ist bedeutend griffiger als die try all. wobei den meisten sicherlich die try all schuhe vom design her besser gefallen. ich könnte mit beiden designs leben. von der try all sohle allerdings erwarte ich nich all zu viel grip. is doch eher ne dezente profilierung.

schuhe die ich zum trialen empfehle sind die vans old school.






die optik find ich einfach genial und die sohle bietet mit der typischen vans-wabenstruktur guten grip.






für verschiedene geschmäker gibts die auch in dutzend verschiedenen farben und mustern. preis: ca. 60 euro.

zusätzlich gibts von vans auch noch den sk8 high. is im prinzip genauso wie der old school, bloss is dieser schuh etwa knöchelhoch für besseren halt am fuss.






der vans half cab is ne halbhohe variante, für all diejenigen, die sich nich entscheiden können ;-)


----------



## isah (9. Juni 2005)

mir haben meine immer gereicht, aber jetzt hab ich folgendes problem:

wenn man aufs vr springt muss man sich ja immer so weit vorlehnen, also sack knapp übern vorbau und knie nach vorn, dabei rutschen meine schuhe immer ab   die haben aber garkein profil, und jetzt wollte ich nur mal schaun ob ich was vergleichbares in unseren schuhläden finde, und sowas wie die tryall gibts garantiert irgendwo. also ich sag wenn ich was finde..

//EDIT: gibts vll noch nen bild von der sohle der ribou sohle


----------



## Schlingsi (9. Juni 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> mir haben meine immer gereicht, aber jetzt hab ich folgendes problem:
> 
> wenn man aufs vr springt muss man sich ja immer so weit vorlehnen, also sack knapp übern vorbau und knie nach vorn, dabei rutschen meine schuhe immer ab   die haben aber garkein profil, und jetzt wollte ich nur mal schaun ob ich was vergleichbares in unseren schuhläden finde, und sowas wie die tryall gibts garantiert irgendwo. also ich sag wenn ich was finde..
> 
> //EDIT: gibts vll noch nen bild von der sohle der ribou sohle



was haste denn für ne schuhgrösse? wie gesagt, ich finde die tryall nich so toll. wenn du sie aber haben willst, ich hab hier noch welche in gutem zustand in grösse 43.


----------



## isah (9. Juni 2005)

47    

ist nicht leicht mit so großen füßen...


------------

EDIT:

was haltet ihr von dem profil?






für felix


----------



## hopmonkey (9. Juni 2005)

Also ich hab die oben gezeigten Monty Schuhe und die grippen ganz
fantastisch, vor allem auf Käfig/Doppelkäfigpedalen. Besser als Vans auf Plattform (mit Nippeln). Von den Try All hörte ich, dass sie so lang halten wie die Handschuhe (...)

Ribo und Monty Schuhe haben beide die sog. "Davos" sohle, und ich habe
tatsächlich schonmal Wanderschuhe gesehen, die exakt das gleiche Profil
haben, allerdings nicht so weich.

Von der Schuhgröße her würd ich bei Monty bei 40+ leiber eine kleiner als
normal nehmen, hab auch erst ne 44 zurückgehen lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrial666 (10. Juni 2005)

Also, ich fahr seit ner Zeit die Try-All Schuhe und muss sagen ich hab super Grip auf meine Alien Pedalen.
Und die sind allemal besser als "normale" Sportschuhe, so wie ich sie vorher angehabt hab. 
Die Sohle is zwar etwas härter, aber dann wird auch der Fuß net so durchgedrückt, find ich persönlich besser.

Leider lösen die sich schon an der Seite auf, das is weniger schön.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (10. Juni 2005)

also ich trage zu 99% Vans wenn ich Bike... allerdings hab ich auch die Try All Schuhe und zwar aus folgendem Grund....wie doof es auch klingt..
wenn man auf nem Wettkampf ist und sich die Sektionen ZUFUß ansieht und die Steine so schön flutschi sind...und die Hänge ebenfalls nicht wirklich so easy zu begehen dann haben die Try All und die Monty Boots wesentlich mehr gripp als meine Vans... und wenn es wie der liebe Herr Gott will auch noch regnet dann kannst du Vans oder Schuhe mit normalen Waben System ziemlich vergessen... zumindest wenn du Zufuß unterwegs bist... und ausserdem sind mir meine Vans zu schade für so ein Schlamm Spektakel..da reichen Try All... oder früher Air Max...
aber für die City reichen meiner Meinung nach normal Schuhe...

MfG
Marco


----------



## isah (10. Juni 2005)

Haben alle vans die selbe sohle, oder nur diese old'school?


----------



## trialmissmarple (10. Juni 2005)

Nein, Vans haben nicht alle die selbe Sohle.
Die old school haben die bste meiner Meinung nach die fahr ich auch.
Meine try all Schuhe hatten leider nur eine kurze ledensdauer.


----------



## Benzman22 (10. Juni 2005)

den VANS könnt ihr vertrauen, millionen BMX fahrer tun es auch. Es gibt nix besseres


----------



## trialsrider (10. Juni 2005)

Also ich benutze momentan 2Paar Oakley Schuhe!
1. Paar mit weicherer Sohle zum Trialen! Halten super auf allen Pedalen, also Plattformpedalen sowie als auch auf den Vp-(Try all) Pedalen!
2.Paar mit härterer Sohle so zum Street und Dirt hüpfen was ich früher mehr gemacht habe! Aber auch die kann ich fürs Trial empfehlen sind echt hammer goil die Schuhe!   
Und kaputt gehen tun se bis jetzt auch net! 


Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (10. Juni 2005)

wo gibts die und was kosten die? 
und wie ist das mit der stärke der sohle, sind das zwei verschiedene schuhe oder nur das profil?


----------



## trialsrider (10. Juni 2005)

Also ich hab einmal:

Oakley Spline: Mit der relativ weichen Sohle....
und einmal

Oakley:Switchback mit der festeren Sohle!

Also ich finde die Schuhe geil! Sehen sehr gut aus und bieten meiner Meinung nach genug halt! wahrscheinlich aber net so gut wie so try all schuhe oder so aber mir reichen se! Schau mal bei Ebay da sind meistens geile Preise!

ansonsten!
www.dietragbar.de oder so ähnlich!
oder www.rossosport.de aber ich würde ebay gucken!   

Martin


----------



## isah (10. Juni 2005)

schuh von oben 

44,99 

najo, gefallen mir jetzt rein optisch nicht so gut wie die vans.


----------



## trialsrider (10. Juni 2005)

Ich hab die auch in einer andern Farbe! 
Bei dem hast du auch recht!

Aber guck dir mal die Switchback an am besten in dem Rot!


----------



## isah (10. Juni 2005)

schuh von oben

die sehen gut aus, von der sohle.
-----------------




*hust* switchback in "rot"


----------



## Benjy (10. Juni 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> *hust* switchback in "rot"


----------



## trialsrider (13. Juni 2005)

Ja komisches Foto normal ist das rot nicht pink!    

Aber ich hab den Switchback auch in Braun wie ihn 
auch Kyle Strait und Vanderham haben! 
Find ihn so etwas schlichter.....als in PINK!


----------



## Benjy (13. Juni 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ja komisches Foto normal ist das rot nicht pink!
> ...
> Find ihn so etwas schlichter.....als in PINK!


angeklagter, versuchen sie sich nicht heraus zu reden, sie reden sich nur rein


----------



## trialsrider (13. Juni 2005)

Aber euer Ehren!

Dies ist die Wahrheit die Wahrheit und nichts als die Wahrheit!   

Wenn ich lüge sterbe ich bis ich tot bin....... 

Beweis Nummer eins!:
Siehe Foto! So sieht der Schuh eigentlich aus!


----------



## SONNTAGSTRIALER (13. Juni 2005)

also leute, ich hab meine schuhe für 14,95 gekauft und find dir eigentlich perfekt zum fahren.

foto stell ich später rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjy (13. Juni 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Aber euer Ehren!
> 
> Dies ist die Wahrheit die Wahrheit und nichts als die Wahrheit!
> 
> ...


die verteidigung hat starke beweise für die *unschuld* des angeklagten. doch was wird die staatsanwaltschaft nun tun, um des angeklagten schuld zu beweisen?


----------



## funky^jAY (20. Dezember 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn es wie der liebe Herr Gott will auch noch regnet dann kannst du Vans oder Schuhe mit normalen Waben System ziemlich vergessen... zumindest wenn du Zufuß unterwegs bist...



jo...mit den scheiß dingern kann man schlittschuh laufen wenns nass ist  
wobei ich auch nich die cab vans oder die normalen standard teile habe. aber sohle hat die gleiche struktur und ich find die kacke


----------

